# Dolby 5.1



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

When watching Star Wars on Dish HD HBO, it started off in Dolby 5.1 (according to my Yamaha amp) then became standard stereo.

I don't know if this is a DISH, the 211 or my amp problem.

Did anybody else notice this?

When I select an OTA HD channel using the internal TV's ATSC tuner, channels that are in 5.1 appear, but lately when using the 211's internal tuner, the same OTA 5.1 channels don't always show as 5.1 even though the internal tuner does show it.


----------

